# Fitting flexi flue tru an old chimney



## Zerograze (20 Nov 2009)

Hi...
Looking for some advice on how to fit a 6 inch flexi flue to stove?well my bother is getting it down the 150year old two storey chimney.We got in down 4 metres of the the 8 but it got stuck.We had a rope tied to it and were pulling it from below and pushing from above.Is there a way of narrowing the tip while still able to pull with a rope.??


----------



## seantheman (20 Nov 2009)

some of those older houses havent got an 8" liner like modern houses, and possibly also has a bend in the chimney. Your flexible flue possibly isn't flexible to go around this bend, Any possibility of using a 5" flexi with 5" to 6" reducer


----------



## DGOBS (21 Nov 2009)

Tape the top of a traffic cone onto it and knot your pull rope into it
works very well to guide the liner


----------



## onq (21 Nov 2009)

If there is an obstruction in the flue be careful.

Apart from a damper and smoke shelf just above the fireplace, there should normally only be a bend in the flue.

An obstruction suggests something in the flue or a piece of broken flue liner, or the bend may be poorly constructed.

A Conservation Architect Grade 1 could shed more light on this.

FWIW

ONQ.


----------

